# Soundstream D-series refurb



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

I currently have more than a hand full of the D and DII series Soundstream amps that are in need of mostly cosmetic. I would like to take them apart to straighten out the heatsinks and get the connection strips back to flush. 

My main concern is what type of heatsink paste to use. Any other tips would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They all work the same. Not much difference in any of them.


----------

